#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Скандхи с точки зрения Дзогчена

## Иван Денисов

Где можно прочитать про скандхи с точки зрения Дзогчена? Есть ли существенное различие их описания и восприятия с точки зрения Сутраяны и Ваджраяны?

----------


## Jamtso

Что-то не попадалось. В Дзогчене говорится, что наши скандхи изначально совершенны и представляют собой Дхиани-Будд. НН Ринпоче, например, не заостряет внимания на деталях.

----------


## Huandi

Так-то наоборот - дхьяни-будды символизируют собой скандхи.

----------


## Jamtso

Говорится, что когда человек становится Буддой, то его обыденные скандхи преображаются в Дхиани-Будд. Дхиани-Будды символизируют собой скандхи Будды, здесь нет противоречия

----------


## Иван Денисов

Существует ли простой способ понять, что такое скандхи, не перечисляя их списком (их более сотни). И зачем вводится понятие скандх? Что мы должны практически понять, используя это понятие? Разве понятий дхату и аятан недостаточно?

----------


## Huandi

Скандх только пять.

----------


## Иван Денисов

> Скандх только пять.


 Скандх пять, но каждая из них подразделяется. Там этих подразделений - сотни. Это ещё больше запутывает.

----------


## До

> Существует ли простой способ понять, что такое скандхи, не перечисляя их списком (их более сотни).





> Скандх пять, но каждая из них подразделяется. Там этих подразделений - сотни. Это ещё больше запутывает.


Сотни? Вау. Никогда не слышал. Какие например?




> И зачем вводится понятие скандх? Что мы должны практически понять, используя это понятие? Разве понятий дхату и аятан недостаточно?


Скандхи вводятся зачем-то, понятное дело. Арья Асанга в разделе Абхидхармасамуччаи "Три Дхармы" (т.е. скандхи, дхату и аятаны) приводит анализ этих трех дхарм на семь категорий



> 1. How many (kati), 2. for what purpose (kim upādāya), 3. characteristics (lakṣaṇa), 4. definition (vyavasthāna) [MW: condition, state, circumstances], 5. succession (anukrama), 6. meaning (artha), 7. example (dṛṣṭhānta)


1. сколько - там приведено пять скандх, (а не сотни).

2. для какой цели, про скандхи сказано следующее:



> FOR WHAT PURPOSE (KIM UPĀDĀYA),
> Why are there only five aggregates? *Because of the five ways in which the concept of self (ātman) makes its appearance*:
> 1. self as physical apprehension,
> 2. self as experience,
> 3. self as expression,
> 4. self as the doer of all good and all evil, and
> 5. self as the basis of all of that.


Пять, потому что есть пять способов проявления концепции атмана - соответственно скандхам.

5. Почему отсортированы в таком порядке - пропускаем, но цитату привел на всякий случай вдруг вам интересно.



> SUCCESSION/GRADATION (ANUKRAMA)
> Why are the aggregates arranged in this order?
> • Firstly, according to the locus of consciousness. There are four loci of consciousness and four forms of consciousness.
> • Secondly, according to the relationship that exists between them: in relation to form, there is sensation; when one has sensation, one perceives; when one perceives, one thinks (constructs mentally); when one thinks (constructs mentally), consciousness is present in all these states.
> • Thirdly, according to the defilement and the purification (samkleśavyadāna): wherever there is defilement, there is purification. Consciousness becomes defiled or purified by sensation, by grasping of an object, by mental construction.
> The order in which the aggregates are arranged is thus explained in this way.


6. Смысл (_артха_), т.е. почему они называются "скандхами":



> MEANING (ARTHA)
> What is the meaning of aggregate (skandha)?
> • Whatever form there is, past, future or present, inner or outer, coarse or subtle, inferior or superior, far or near, if one puts all of this together, this is what is called the aggregate of form in the sense of a ‘heap’ like a collection or heap of riches (vittarāsi)70 It is the same for the other aggregates up to the aggregate of consciousness.
> • Skandha is also called ‘trunk’ on account of the immensity of suffering, as, for example, the great trunk of a tree (mahāvṛkṣaskandha). It is said in the sūtra: the appearance of the great mass of suffering.71
> • Skandha is also called ‘shoulder’ on account of carrying the burden (bhāravahanatā) of defilements,72 as one carries a burden on one’s shoulder (skandhena bhāram udvahati).


1. (смысл "куча") если собрать все относящееся к скандхе, то это подобно куче драгоценностей,
2. (смысл "ствол") из за необъятности страдания, подобно необъятному стволу дерева, поэтому сказано в сутре "появление большой массы страдания" (т.е. _dukkhakkhandhassa_),
3. (смысл "плечи") из за того, что переносят груз клеш, подобно тому как на плечах таскают груз.

----------

ullu (21.11.2010)

----------


## Jamtso

Есть книжица "Врата Познания" Мипама Ринпоче. Там хорошо приводится классификация скандх. Вкратце 1 скандха относится к телу, остальные к сознанию.

----------

ullu (21.11.2010)

----------


## Иван Денисов

> Сотни? Вау. Никогда не слышал. Какие например?


Ну, не сотни, может, сотню. Но кто их считал?  :Smilie:  Например, тут:
1) Рупа, скандха формы, включает в себя *четыре* «формы причины» (четыре первоэлемента: земля, вода, огонь и воздух) и *одиннадцать* «форм следствий» (пять чувств, пять объектов чувств и так называемая «невоспринимаемая форма»; 
2) Ведана, скандха ощущения, охватывает *три* вида ощущений: приятные, неприятные и нейтральные. 
3) Санджня, скандха различения, в основном воспринимает впечатления, проистекающие от контакта с шестью объектами чувств, однако ее характерная особенность — различение качеств объектов (например, цвета) всех трех миров: желаний, форм и отсутствия форм. 
4) Санскара, скандха психических образований, отвечает за действия и содержит *пятьдесят одно* благое и неблагое состояние, связанное с деятельностью ума, и *двадцать четыре* образования, которые с ней не связаны (ldan min ’du byed), такие как вновь обретенные добродетели или временное состояние «прекращения» (ниродха), в котором практикующий погружен в состояние, лишенное восприятия. 
5) Виджняна, скандха сознания, которая определяет объекты, состоит из *шести* сознаний (пять сознаний чувств и сознание ума) или *восьми* сознаний (добавляются сознание, омраченное страстями, и сознание-основа). ["Драгоценный сосуд" Намкая Норбу]

----------


## До

> Ну, не сотни, может, сотню. Но кто их считал?


Есть люди!




> Например, тут: ... ["Драгоценный сосуд" Намкая Норбу]


А, так это дхармы - перечисление из каких дхарм состоят какие скандхи.

Скандхи, это как полки, а дхармы как отдельные должности. Есть пехотный полк, есть авиационный и т.п., а в полку командир, нач.штаба и т.д.

----------


## Иван Денисов

> Есть книжица "Врата Познания" Мипама Ринпоче. Там хорошо приводится классификация скандх. Вкратце 1 скандха относится к телу, остальные к сознанию.


 А их можно как-то реально "почувствовать"? Или это философская категория?

----------


## Jamtso

Можно все почувствовать, это не абстракции. 
Скандха формы - тело и все, что оно может воспринимать, - это вполне осязаемая скандха.
Скандха ощущений – все наши переживания (приятные, неприятные, нейтральные).
Скандха различения/восприятия – вы различаете горячее /холодное, черное/белое и т.п. – отличительные характеристики объектов
Скандха образований/формирующих факторов включает в себя совокупность образований, сопутствующих уму (в процессе восприятия) – 51 ментальное состояние – и совокупность образований, не сопутствующих восприятию.
Скандха сознаний – то, что индивидуально познает фактическую сущность всех явлений (6 видов сознания: глаза, ушей, носа, и т.п.).

----------


## Phoenix

Чтобы лучше осознать скандхи, достаточно понимания, что это лишь один из способов классификации\группировки дхарм, наряду с классификацией на аятаны и дхату. То есть есть просто поток дхарм, каждая из которой мгновенна,их (возможно) ограниченное количество(скажем 75), а как группировать это уже дело хозяйское. Для Дзогчена это не принципиально, в Дзогчен не заостряется внимание на сантане(потоке дхарм), как диффиринцированном наборе. Зачем это нужно? Достаточно "понимать", что "видимое" - это просто непрерывная энергия изначального состояния, цел, ведь в конце концов нужно лишь присутствовать в знании, таким образом "интегрируясь" ежемгновенно с проявлениями.  А редукция до дхарм важна для Сутры, потому что нужно точно и ясно понимать что благО(какие именно дхармы) и что не благО, а дальше уже корректировать бытие самадхами и праджнями. :Smilie: )) Естественно, практик Дзогчен может изучать и применять все что угодно, если считает\осознает важным для себя.
_________
Что же до приписывания рупы-скандхи исключительно телу, то не совсем очевидно. Как известно р.с. - это говоря по-простому 5 органов чувств(индрий) и 5 объектов(вишая, которые состоят из элементов-махабхут). Так вот индрии - это не "ухо-горло-нос"))), как принято переводить с тибетского, а согласно абхидхармакоше некое полупрозрачное вещество (rupa-prasada). Это можно понимать как энергетический носитель\проводник информации, либо нервные окончания... либо и то и другое. Короче это может соотносить и с "речью" - энергетическим аспектом существования, ваджрным телом.

----------


## Huandi

> цел, ведь в конце концов нужно лишь присутствовать в знании


В классическом буддизме это знание конкретно - различение дхарм, знание их свойств - анитья, духкха, анатма, и т.п. А вот ригпа-видья-знание в дзогчен часто подается как некое беспредметное знание, или же знание некоего одного абсолютного объекта (самого себя), то есть тоже беспредметное по сути. Что же это за знание, если оно ничего не знает?

А где тут Игорь Берхин?  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> В классическом буддизме это знание конкретно - различение дхарм, знание их свойств - анитья, духкха, анатма, и т.п. А вот ригпа-видья-знание в дзогчен часто подается как некое беспредметное знание, или же *знание некоего одного абсолютного объекта (самого себя)*, то есть тоже беспредметное по сути. Что же это за знание, если оно ничего не знает?


Нирвану может?




> А где тут Игорь Берхин?

----------


## До

> Чтобы лучше осознать скандхи, достаточно понимания, что это *лишь* один из способов классификации\группировки дхарм, наряду с классификацией на аятаны и дхату. То есть есть просто поток дхарм, каждая из которой мгновенна, их (возможно) ограниченное количество (скажем 75), а как группировать это уже *дело хозяйское*.


Насколько я понимаю, в своём невежестве, это не "лишь" один из способов, а очень важно, и как их группировать дело не хозяйское, а буддийское. Группировка, тоесть, попросту, различение дхарм, проводится в отношении пути, страдания и т.п.. Какие дхармы благоприятсвуют или препятствуют пути и т.д.




> Для Дзогчена это не принципиально, в Дзогчен не заостряется внимание на сантане (потоке дхарм), как диффиринцированном наборе. Зачем это нужно?


Все эти различения, никому не нужные, это мудрость выводящая из сансары.

----------


## Phoenix

> В классическом буддизме это знание конкретно - различение дхарм, знание их свойств - анитья, духкха, анатма, и т.п. А вот ригпа-видья-знание в дзогчен часто подается как некое беспредметное знание, или же знание некоего одного абсолютного объекта (самого себя), то есть тоже беспредметное по сути. Что же это за знание, если оно ничего не знает?
> 
> А где тут Игорь Берхин?


Оно(знание, йеше, мудрость) познает свою безпредметность(пустотность) изначально, в этом ее "риг", одновременно проявляясь в виде различения(т.е. раличающая мудрость), в этом одна из граней ее светоносности, ясности. Одновременно с различением оно именно беспрепятсвенно(сангтал) пронизывает различимое, то есть не превращая дхармы в объект познания, поэтому все освобождается само по себе, как рисунок исчезает на воде в момент появления. В итоге можно это знание представить в 5 аспектах(5 мудростях). Ну и еще... это знание ничто иное как "собственное" присутствие в каждом мгновении, в основе любой дхармы. Т.е. оно не подчиняется закону непроницаемости дхарм, а потому за пределом дхарм. :Smilie: ) Праджня-парамита-ригпа эври бади!)))

зы: не знаю, что это на меня нашло...

----------


## Phoenix

> Насколько я понимаю, в своём невежестве, это не "лишь" один из способов, а очень важно, и как их группировать дело не хозяйское, а буддийское. Группировка, тоесть, попросту, различение дхарм, проводится в отношении пути, страдания и т.п.. Какие дхармы благоприятсвуют или препятствуют пути и т.д.
> 
> 
> Все эти различения, никому не нужные, это мудрость выводящая из сансары.


Именно это я и имел ввиду, спасибо за поправки! :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> Оно(знание, йеше, мудрость) познает свою безпредметность(пустотность)


То есть, дзогченпа познает, что его знание есть одна лишь ложность (т.е. глупость), и растворяется в этом знании. Ясно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Phoenix

> То есть, дзогченпа познает, что его знание есть одна лишь ложность (т.е. глупость), и растворяется в этом знании. Ясно.


Кадаг. Тело\Основа дхарм, т.е. дхармакая. Вот йеше ее и познает, являясь аспектом этой Основы. Другими словами Основа, наше изн. состояние, наделена изнач. ригпой, самоосознанием, ведением. А вообще это единое состояние можно называть любым ее аспектом, подобно тому, как можно обращаться к брату по-имени, или просто говоря:"брат".

зы: "То есть, дзогченпа познает, что его знание " ... не, дзогченпа сам является этим знанием, знанием дхармакаи. :Smilie: )

----------


## Huandi

> Другими словами Основа, наше изн. состояние, наделена изнач. ригпой, самоосознанием, ведением.


Наделена и будда с ней. Это же метафизика. А мы то говорим о том, что именно является предметом знания, которое обретает дзогченпа? Если знание беспредметно, это значит что оно ложно. То есть, оно не видья (ригпа), а авидья (маригпа). Понимаете? Верное знание должно иметь верный предмет.

----------


## Phoenix

> Наделена и будда с ней. Это же метафизика. А мы то говорим о том, что именно является предметом знания, которое обретает дзогченпа? Если знание беспредметно, это значит что оно ложно. То есть, оно не видья (ригпа), а авидья (маригпа). Понимаете? Верное знание должно иметь верный предмет.


Проблема в том, что вы слишком буквально понимаете слово "знание" в данном случае. С точки зрения Дзогчен, это так называемая ошибка Ану-Йоги, разделение Основы на пространство(Дхармадхату\Дхармакая) и йеше его познающее, при этом остается след причинности между этими категориями, что и является препятствием. С точки зрения Дзогчен, в истинном смысле оба эти аспекта нераздельны(йерме). Как пример - зеркало, способность отражать и прозрачная глубина в нем нераздельны. Разделяя на словах, мы просто пользуемся указателями на то, что за пределами слов. Такие слова как "нераздельность", "за пределами слов" - очередные указатели.

----------


## Huandi

> Проблема в том, что вы слишком буквально понимаете слово "знание" в данном случае.


Знание оно и есть знание. Его нельзя понимать как-то иначе. А любая "разделенность" это тоже некое знание, что нечто разделено. То есть, Вы не можете ответить по сути? 

Может, Игорь Берхин придет...  :Smilie:

----------


## Phoenix

Обычно говорят не просто "знание", а "состояние знания", это более точно передает смысл.

----------


## Huandi

> Обычно говорят не просто "знание", а "состояние знания", это более точно передает смысл.


Если некое знание есть, то его "состояние" подразумевается. Состояние знания чего? Вопрос остается тот же самый. Чего именно это знание?

Помните, в одном фильме персонаж Абдулова говорит: ""Мы все умрем в борьбе за ЭТО". Что ЭТО?"

----------


## Phoenix

> Знание оно и есть знание. Его нельзя понимать как-то иначе.


Обычно вместе со "знанием", мы подразумеваем объект, являющийся следствием поЗнания. Т.е. есть причинно-следственная связь развернутая во времени как набор дхарм. Йеше же - недвойственное знание + мгновенное.

----------


## Phoenix

> Чего именно это знание?


Дхарматы и самого себя.

----------


## Huandi

Я не подразумеваю никакой "двойственности" и времени. И знание, познание и сознание для меня синонимы. Вопрос остался тот же самый.

----------


## Huandi

> Дхарматы и самого себя.


Что значит "знание Дхарматы"? По классическому буддизму это можно понимать, как то же самое знание всех дхарм правильно  (как анитья, духкха, анатма). А "самого себя" это вообще что? Опять же, в традиционном буддизме "знать себя" можно только как анатму всех дхарм.

----------


## Phoenix

> Я не подразумеваю никакой "двойственности" и времени. И знание, познание и сознание для меня синонимы. Вопрос остался тот же самый.


Сознание в Дзогчен - это проявление энергии(цел) йеше. И таким образом и познание, умственная деятельность(сем) - это проявление. Т.е. отражения, а не сама его способность отражать. Все дхармы - это проявления. Основа - это сам Ясный Свет этих проявлений, который представляет собой мгновенную нераздельность пустоты и осознавания. Вы все еще надеетесь это понять? :Smilie: ))

----------


## Huandi

> Сознание в Дзогчен - это проявление энергии(цел) йеше.


Энергия это материя (само-собой, как ее понимали в Индии в различных школах, а не в нашем материализме, где подавно так). В дзогчене считают сознание материей?




> Вы все еще надеетесь это понять?


Я надеюсь, что найдется хоть один дзогченпа, владеющий данным предметом  :Smilie: .

----------


## Phoenix

> Что значит "знание Дхарматы"?


Прямое, как влажность нераздельна с прозрачностью воды. Как Мать безошибочно и мгновенно узнает сына, а сын - Мать. Дхармата - это и есть йеше, а йеше - дхармата. Истинная природа всех дхарм - природа ума, ясный свет.





> А "самого себя" это вообще что?


Это как лампа может освещать все вокруг и сама себя.

----------


## Huandi

> Как Мать


Вы описываете качества знания,  а не его предмет.  :Smilie: 




> Это как лампа может освещать все вокруг и сама себя.


Эта аналогия применяется к знанию, что оно является самосознающим, то есть, при наличии знания не требуется еще отдельное второе знание, что знание есть. А у Вас аналогия применилась к некоему "себе", то есть атману. Данная аналогия виджнянавадинская, ей в диспутах противостоит мадхьямическая "топор не может разрубить сам себя". Само-собой, знание это свет, а не рубка.

----------


## Phoenix

> Энергия это материя (само-собой, как ее понимали в Индии в различных школах, а не в нашем материализме, где подавно так). В дзогчене считают сознание материей?


Прежде чем об этом спросить, целесообразнее спросить, чем же считаю в Дзогчене т.н. энергию. Тиб. термин - тукдже. Энергия - потому что непрерывна, наверное... а вообще это же просто перевод такой. Как уж тут найти подходящий. А никак не найти. Вот потому и так. :Smilie: ))




> Я надеюсь, что найдется хоть один дзогченпа, владеющий данным предметом .


Мне кажется, что надежда ваша какая-то нерациональная. Не я понимаю, там люди рыбок изучают от нечего делать. Но рыбки они красивые, плавают. А дзогченпа вам зачем, вы же вроде как не заинтересованы в Учении...

----------


## Huandi

> Прежде чем об этом спросить, целесообразнее спросить, чем же считаю в Дзогчене т.н. энергию. Тиб. термин - тукдже. Энергия - потому что непрерывна, наверное... а вообще это же просто перевод такой.


Может аналог - "шакти", нет? Тогда и подавно материя.




> Мне кажется, что надежда ваша какая-то нерациональная.


Я тоже так думаю. Но попытка не пытка.  :Smilie:

----------


## Phoenix

> Вы описываете качества знания,  а не его предмет.


Вот именно. Потому что его качество - это его "предмет".


Ладно, процитирну из источника("Три наставления, проникающие в суть" Гараба Дорже , выделенное из коренного текста, остальное комментарий Дж. Рейнольдса):




> *18. В поисках Матери (источника), знание встречает Мать [то есть видение самоосвобождается самим видением, подобно тому, как растапливаемое масло растворяется в масле],* 
> В поисках источника света, породившего это первичное осознание, или ведение (ye shes) явлений (и феноменов), знание напрямую встречается со своей Матерью (ma), которая есть изначальное состояние Ясного Света основы (gzhi). Это подобно встрече солнечного луча с солнцем, и по сути представляет собой растворение света (ye-shes) в Свете ('od gsal). Все видимое обретает освобождение в сиянии Осознания. Видимое самоосвобождается самим видением (snang-ba nyid snang-bas grol). Мы можем узнать о зеркале, лишь взглянув на свое отражение в нем.
> 
> *19. Сын (который есть первичное осознание) также встречает самого себя.* 
> 
> Сын (bu), который есть познавательная способность, или первичное осознание (ye-shes) любых объектов восприятия, проявляющаяся до того, как ум (yid) приступит к своей деятельности, обнаженным предстает созерцанию, или состоянию Ригпа. Это подобно рассматриванию в зеркале своего отражения. Зеркало — это Мать (mа), бодхичитта, или изначальное состояние просветленности. Сын (bu) — первичное восприятие, индивидуальный акт изначального осознания, или ведение. В индивидуальном опыте всегда существует бесконечное разнообразие таких актов осознания, но все они — дети одной Матери. Множество восприятий, единых по своей природе, и лишь одно Ригпа.
> 
> *20. [Осознание самоосвобождается Осознанием; это подобно воде, вливаемой в воду.]* 
> 
> ...

----------


## Айвар

> А вот ригпа-видья-знание в дзогчен часто подается как некое беспредметное знание, или же знание некоего одного абсолютного объекта (самого себя), то есть тоже беспредметное по сути. Что же это за знание, если оно ничего не знает?


Интересно, а вы согласитесь с тем,  что старая подошва для дзогченпа это старая подошва,  и все равно как вы назовете это знание; предметным или беспредметным.
(Надеюсь, что не надо объяснять того, что утверждение того, что подошва стара это знание  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Huandi

> Ладно, процитирну из источника


Цитатой стоит подкреплять некое мнение, в аутентичность которого не верят. Я вроде бы доверял всем Вашим словам? И те выводы которые делал, им не противоречили  :Wink:

----------


## Phoenix

> Цитатой стоит подкреплять некое мнение, в аутентичность которого не верят. Я вроде бы доверял всем Вашим словам? И те выводы которые делал, им не противоречили


ой :Smilie:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Может аналог - "шакти", нет? Тогда и подавно материя.


"А может быть собака, а может быть корова, а может бегемот..."  :Smilie:  

Huandi, мистер Феникс пишет толковые вещи, только разговариваете вы на разных языках. Чтобы понять смысл слов, которыми он пользуется, вам придется забыть на некоторое время, все что вы почерпнули из Абдхидхармы Асанги-Васубандху (ибо так вы еще больше запутаетесь), и целиком погрузиться в воззрение Дзогчен.

Но это практически невозможно осуществить, лишь задавая вопросы на форуме и получая в ответ цитаты, смысл которых неясен. Если вы хотите действительно разобраться в этом, вам не обойтись без прямых и ясных наставлений Учителя, который обладает знанием Дзогчен.

----------


## Ноки

У Н. Рокотовой "Основы буддизма" находим:




> Если взять человека, мы найдем, что его физическое и психическое строение есть лишь сочетание пяти групп агрегатов-сканд, которые подразделяются на физические качества, форму - рупа; чувствования - ведана, представления - санжна; устремления или силы - самскара; сознание - вижнана. Все пять одинаково неустойчивы и двойственны. Самскара есть наклонности и творческие силы, объясняющие настоящие дхармы предыдущими дхармами и которые в настоящих дхармах подготовляют дхармы будущего.
> 
> "Самскара - накопления, оставленные прошлыми чувствованиями и сообщающие аромат будущим чувствованиям". Их этого определения самскара-сканд ясно, что эта группа элементов является как бы впитывающей в себя все особенности прочих сканд.
> 
> Самскара-сканды (тело причинности) - сохранение этой группы сканд обусловливается необходимостью проявления; когда эта необходимость исчезает, они преображаются в чистый свет. Сканда вижнана и отчасти санжна дают окраску или характер прочим сочетаниям и потому являются причиной, определяющей последующее существование в смысле устремлений, наклонностей.
> 
> "Рупа подобна блюду; ведана подобна пище на блюде; санжна подобна подливке; самскара подобна повару, а вижнана подобна едоку". Благословенный сказал: "Именно в процессе эволюции возникают санскары" *. (* Санскара (пали) - то же, что самскара (санскрит) - прим. ред.) Не существует ни одной санскары, появившейся иначе, чем путем постепенного становления. Твои санскары - следствия твоих поступков в прежних существованиях. Сочетание твоих санскар есть твое Я. Куда бы ни были они привлечены, туда переселяется и твое Я. В своих санскарах ты продолжишь свою жизнь и в будущих существованиях пожнешь урожай того, что посея теперь и прежде" /11/.
> 
> Ни один элемент из одного существования не переходит в другое, но ни один не достигает нового существования, не имея причины в предыдущем бытии. Когда старое сознание перестает существовать -это смерть. Когда сознание возвращается к существованию, получается новое рождение. Нужно понимать, что не из старого сознания возникает настоящее сознание, но что своим настоящим видом обязано причинам, заложенным в предыдущем бытии.
> ...

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> У Н. Рокотовой "Основы буддизма" находим:


Елена Рерих - очень плохой источник для изучения буддизма.

----------


## Huandi

> Чтобы понять смысл слов, которыми он пользуется, вам придется забыть на некоторое время, все что вы почерпнули из Абдхидхармы Асанги-Васубандху (ибо так вы еще больше запутаетесь), и целиком погрузиться в воззрение Дзогчен.


Я говорю с позиции достоверного знания. Без верной логики ригпы (видья) быть не может, а может быть только маригпа (авидья).  :Smilie:

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Что же это за знание, если оно ничего не знает?


Поэтому его и называют еще "великое неведение"  :Smilie: 




> А где тут Игорь Берхин?


А кто это?  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

:Smilie: 

Угу, корень cансары и природа ума одно и тоже - мула-авидья.

----------


## ullu

> Энергия это материя (само-собой, как ее понимали в Индии в различных школах, а не в нашем материализме, где подавно так). В дзогчене считают сознание материей?


Нет, не считают энергию материей.

----------


## ullu

> А мы то говорим о том, что именно является предметом знания, которое обретает дзогченпа?


Знание природы. Чем плохой предмет?

----------


## Huandi

> Нет, не считают энергию материей.


А чем же? Не материей может энергий разве что в переносном смысле - например, энергия кармических причин. Никакой такой энергии нет, но слово употребить можно. А тут ведь не так?

----------


## ullu

> А чем же?


Энергию считают энергией. Странно да? :Smilie: 
Именно поэтому она так и называется. Была бы материей, называлась бы материей.

----------


## Huandi

> Знание природы. Чем плохой предмет?


А чем это знание полезно?

----------


## Huandi

> Энергией.
> именно поэтому она так и называется. Была бы материей, называлась бы материей.


Так "энергия" входит в общее "материя", как "береза" входит в общность "деревья".

----------


## ullu

> А чем это знание полезно?


Оно полностью освобождает от страданий.

----------


## ullu

> Так "энергия" входит в общее "материя", как "береза" входит в общность "деревья".


С чего это ей туда входить? По каким признакам она туда отнесена?

----------


## Huandi

> Оно полностью освобождает от страданий.


При действительно верном знании - освобождает. Знание, в чем именно заключено неведение (то есть, что есть его корень), при полном его понимании, освобождает. Но это конкретное знание, и оно изложено в текстах.

----------


## Huandi

> С чего это ей туда входить? По каким признакам она туда отнесена?


По любым. Никаких нематериальных признаков у энергии нет.

----------


## ullu

> При действительно верном знании - освобождает. Знание, в чем именно заключено неведение (то есть, что есть его корень), при полном его понимании, освобождает. Но это конкретное знание, и оно изложено в текстах.


Это знание в чем заключено неведение, а не знание природы.
Знание природы это переживание, а знание в чем заключено неведение это интеллектуальное знание.
Это разные вещи.
Но это не делает переживание не конкретным.

Пример про вкус очень хорошо все объясняет же.
Вкус смородины, его невозможно объяснить тому, кто не пробовал смородину.
Потому что это переживание. Что бы его познать нужно с ним проконтактировать напрямую.

А знание о том, что для того что бы уметь отличать смородину на вкус от других ягод - мне надо попробовать её на вкус - это интеллектуальное знание, оно получено при помощи логики и оно доступно посредством логических размышлений.

----------


## ullu

> По любым. Никаких нематериальных признаков у энергии нет.


Что бы отнести березу к деревьям необходимо что бы у березы наличествовало необходимое количество признаков класса "дерево" и при этом отсуствовали признаки не совместимые с этим классом.
В противном случае у нас было бы две геометрические фигуры.
Круг и квадрат. Все что не круг - квадрат, все что не квадрат - круг.

А какие есть материальные признаки и нематериальные?

----------


## Huandi

> Это знание в чем заключено неведение, а не знание природы.


А это одно и то же - мулаавидья и мулавиджняна.




> Что бы отнести березу к деревьям необходимо что бы у березы наличествовало необходимое количество признаков класса "дерево".


У березы есть все качества дерева и нет ни одного качества не-дерева. Так же и у энергии с материей.

----------


## ullu

> А это одно и то же - мулаавидья и мулавиджняна.


Какое переживание является знанием того, в чем заключено неведение?



> У березы есть все качества дерева и нет ни одного качества не-дерева. Так же и у энергии с материей.


Это верно потому что я так говорю.  :Confused: 
Я же задала уже вопрос: какие конкретно качества материи есть у энергии?

----------


## ullu

И ,кстати у энергии есть нематериальные качества, она беспрепяственна , например. Она не обладает весом. Не обладает субстанциональностью. Может изменятся вопреки законам физики....могу ещё подумать.

----------


## Huandi

> Какое переживание является знанием того, в чем заключено неведение?


Знание это знание. При чем тут "переживания"? Можно сказать "переживание знания", но это не требуется, так как подразумевается. Любые "переживания" помимо верного знания, к просветлению и т.п. отношения прямого не имеют.




> Я же задала уже вопрос: какие конкретно качества материи есть у энергии?


Существование в пространстве и времени (субъективного опыта в случае буддизма), способность быть объектом познания, способность познаваться в ощущениях, и прочее.

----------


## Huandi

> И ,кстати у энергии есть нематериальные качества, она беспрепяственна , например.


Не вся материя "препятственна" даже в индийской философии.

Уллу, если Ваша энергия не материя, то что же она?

----------


## ullu

> Не вся материя "препятственна" даже в индийской философии.


А давайте прежде чем говорить дальше вы приведете признаки материальности?



> Уллу, если Ваша энергия не материя, то что же она?


Энергия.
Вы не думаете что классификация :все делится на материальное и нематериальное может быть недостаточной?

----------


## Huandi

> А давайте прежде чем говорить дальше вы приведете признаки материальности?


Не буду приводить - их можно найти поиском в интернете. 




> Вы не думаете что классификация :все делится на материальное и нематериальное может быть недостаточной?


Инь, Ян и Хрень?  :Smilie:  Если у Вас используется некая иная классификация, просто приведите ее нормальное не сказочное описание (может в буддологических работах есть или еще где-то).

----------


## ullu

> Знание это знание. При чем тут "переживания"?


А через что вы получаете знание?
Я лично знаю два способа
1. Логика
2. Непосредственное переживание

Есть третий?



> Существование в пространстве и времени (субъективного опыта в случае буддизма), способность быть объектом познания, способность познаваться в ощущениях, и прочее.


Ум тоже существует в пространстве и времени. Но он не материален.
Ум тоже может быть объектом познания. Но он так же не материален.
В ощущениях познается разьве энергия? А не её проявления?

----------


## ullu

> Инь, Ян и Хрень?  Если у Вас используется некая иная классификация, просто приведите ее нормальное не сказочное описание (может в буддологических работах есть или еще где-то).


Тело, энергия и ум.

----------


## Huandi

> А через что вы получаете знание?
> Я лично знаю два способа
> 1. Логика
> 2. Непосредственное переживание


Правильно: логика и чувственное восприятие (органами чувств).




> Ум тоже существует в пространстве и времени. Но он не материален.
> Ум тоже может быть объектом познания. Но он так же не материален.


Ум как раз не имеет пространственных и временных границ. Насчет объекта познания - да, тут надо уточнить, что имеется в виду объект познания, отличный от одних лишь умственных представлений.




> В ощущениях познается разьве энергия? А не её проявления?


А какая разница?

----------


## Huandi

> Тело, энергия и ум.


Энергия, в зависимости от происхождения этой матрици, относится или к материи вместе с телом, или к уму. Если матрика буддийская, то энергия это самскары, то есть часть субъективного сознания (ума). В этом случае нельзя говорить, что ум происходит из энергии.

----------


## ullu

> Правильно: логика и чувственное восприятие (органами чувств).


И? Какое же чувственное восприятие соответствует знанию того, в чем заключено неведение?



> Ум как раз не имеет пространственных и временных границ. Насчет объекта познания - да, тут надо уточнить, что имеется в виду объект познания, отличный от одних лишь умственных представлений.


Но энергия тоже в таком случае их не имеет. Она же непрерывно проявляется и беспрепяственно.



> А какая разница?


Ну если нет разницы, то ум тогда тоже познается в ощущениях, через свои проявления. Но так нельзя же сказать.

----------


## Huandi

> И? Какое же чувственное восприятие соответствует знанию того, в чем заключено неведение?


Прямое йогическое восприятие правильно изученного воззрения. Оно относится к чувственному восприятию. Орган при этом - ум, манас.




> Но энергия тоже в таком случае их не имеет. Она же непрерывно проявляется и беспрепяственно.


Мне это ни о чем не говорит. Если нечто дано в ощущениях, и оно не есть ум, то это называется материальным.

----------


## ullu

> Энергия, в зависимости от происхождения этой матрици, относится или к материи вместе с телом, или к уму. Если матрика буддийская, то энергия это самскары, то есть часть субъективного сознания (ума). В этом случае нельзя говорить, что ум происходит из энергии.


Почему она должна относится к материи или к уму а не может быть энергией?

----------


## ullu

> Прямое йогическое восприятие правильно изученного воззрения. Оно относится к чувственному восприятию. Орган при этом - ум, манас.


А объект?



> Мне это ни о чем не говорит. Если нечто дано в ощущениях, и оно не есть ум, то это называется материальным.


Это почему это? 
По каким таким причинам оно обязано называться материальным?

----------


## Huandi

> Почему она должна относится к материи или к уму а не может быть энергией?


Потому что матрика сознание\ум покрывает 100% всего опыта. Там нет места для третьего. Если у Вас деление на три, где энергия не ум и не материя, то в этом случае и ум и материя у Вас это не тот ум и не та материя, которые подразумеваются всеми другими людьми. То есть, это уже выдуманные термины.

----------


## Huandi

> А объект?


Объект - верное воззрение, до этого хорошо изученное и понятное.




> По каким таким причинам оно обязано называться материальным?


Потому что это слово именно так используется, оно это означает.

----------


## ullu

> Объект - верное воззрение, до этого хорошо изученное и понятное.


Непонятно, мне это ни о чем не говорит. Совершенно не конкретно.
Если оно уже изучено, то что я ещё собираюсь воспринимать?

----------


## Huandi

Сперва воззрение (о Четырех Истинах) должно быть понято через умозаключения, а затем, путем концентрации на полученном этим путем объекте (представлении), достигается непосредственное (прямое) знание. Это нужно потому, что знание, которое только через умозаключения, не есть полностью истинное.

----------


## ullu

> Потому что это слово именно так используется, оно это означает.


Нет, так не пойдет.
Материальное обладает конкретными характеристиками.
Конкретными, которые определют объект как материальное. не просто так определяют, а потмоу, что за этим следует то, что если это материальное, то при таком использовании будет такой-то результат, а если не материальное, то такой то.
В этой школе, где дается такое определение ничего не знают об энергии еше и о её качествах . Поэтому нельзя сказать, что поскольку это не сознание, то это материально.
Необходимо проанализировать будет ли вести себя эта энергия как материальное при её использовании.
Тогда можно будет сказать что да, это материальное или не материальное или не относится ни к материальному, ни к нематериальному.

----------


## Huandi

ullu, это уже фантазии  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Сперва воззрение (о Четырех Истинах) должно быть понято через умозаключения, а затем, путем концентрации на полученном этим путем объекте (представлении), достигается непосредственное (прямое) знание. Это нужно потому, что знание, которое только через умозаключения, не есть полностью истинное.


Но вы не ответили на вопрос что конкретно я должна прямо познать.

----------


## ullu

> ullu, это уже фантазии


Где?
Тогда объясните мне какой смысл в разделении на материальное и нематериальное?
В чем практическая ценность и каким образом это было сделано с самого начала. Ведь определение было дано на каких то основаниях?
Или просто брякнули - это будет материальное, а все что на запад это не материальное, я сказал? :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> Но вы не ответили на вопрос что конкретно я должна прямо познать.


Учение Будды. Само учение и надо познать.




> Тогда объясните мне какой смысл в разделении на материальное и нематериальное?


С целью познания, что все есть анатма. Есть материальное (объекты и органы), и есть нематериальное (ум). Через правильное понимание этого приходит знание анатмавады.

----------


## ullu

> Учение Будды. Само учение и надо познать.


На мой взгляд это не более конкретно, чем сказал Феникс - объект познания-Дхармакая.
И я не понимаю чем вас не устраивает этот овтет?



> С целью познания, что все есть анатма. Есть материальное (объекты и органы), и есть нематериальное (ум). Через правильное понимание этого приходит знание анатмавады.


Все что не круг - квадрат?
На каком то же основании их поделили же на эти группы.
И одни объекты поместили в одну группу, а другие в другую. На каком то конкретном основании, а не просто так - все что не ум, но ощущается - материальное.
Все что не круг, но геометрическая фигура - квадрат.

----------


## Huandi

> На мой взгляд это не более конкретно, чем сказал Феникс - объект познания-Дхармакая. И я не понимаю чем вас не устраивает этот овтет?


Перечитайте http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...1&postcount=30




> На каком то конкретном основании, а не просто так - все что не ум, но ощущается - материальное.


Да, это интересный вопрос. Но обсуждать его стоит уже только в рамках философских штудий. На данном форуме достаточно просто того, что такое деление есть, и они именно такое, а не другое.

----------


## ullu

> Перечитайте http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...1&postcount=30


Но вот для меня "знание всех дхарм правильно (как анитья, духкха, анатма). " звучит так же, как для вас звучит "знание Дхарматы".
То есть ни о чем не говорит.
Что бы говорило мне надо прямым йогическим видением посмотреть на все дхармы и сравнить то знание, которое от этого возникнет со знанием Дхарматы. И тогда я смогу сказать то это или другое.
А так как я смогу сказать? Ведь ни у того ни у другого нету описания, которое что-то сказало бы мне, которая не ознакомлена с этим переживанием.
Знание Дхарматы это конкретное знание, но беспредметное, потому что Дхармата не объект.
Но ведь и в правильном познании дхарм нет объекта. Поскольку суть этого переживания не в познании объектов, иначе достаточно было бы просто их изучить, а в правильности познания, а правильность выражается как раз в прямоте познания, а прямота познания выражается в отсутствии в момент познания субъекта и объекта.
То есть правильным знанием о дхармах будут сами дхармы. Точно так же знанием Дхарматы будет сама Дхармата.




> Да, это интересный вопрос. Но обсуждать его стоит уже только в рамках философских штудий. На данном форуме достаточно просто того, что такое деление есть, и они именно такое, а не другое.


Да вот не достаточно имхо. Но можно опустить.

----------


## Huandi

> Но вот для меня "знание всех дхарм правильно (как анитья, духкха, анатма). " звучит так же, как для вас звучит "знание Дхарматы".


Для меня "знание Дхарматы" это и есть "знание всех дхарм правильно".




> Знание Дхарматы это конкретное знание, но беспредметное, потому что Дхармата не объект.


Уллу, если знание беспредметно, то оно ложно.




> Да вот не достаточно имхо. Но можно опустить.


Сложный и тонкий вопрос просто не получится тут обсудить. Для правильной речи требуется правильное место.

----------


## ullu

> Для меня "знание Дхарматы" это и есть "знание всех дхарм правильно".


Ну это возможно, но на каком основании вы можете это утвеждать?
Ведь для этого нужно сравнить знания, а не только их описания.
А есть ли смысл это делать?



> Уллу, если знание беспредметно, то оно ложно.


Беспредметно = без разделения на субъект и объект, или мы говорим о разных вещах?

----------


## Huandi

> Ну это возможно, но на каком основании вы можете это утвеждать?
> Ведь для этого нужно сравнить знания, а не только их описания.


Какое знание сравнивать? Прямое знание дхарматы, или "состояние облака дхарм" (дхарма-меггха), обретается путем практики правильного различение дхарм.




> Беспредметно = без разделения на субъект и объект, или мы говорим о разных вещах?


Про разделение на субъект и объект я не говорил. И что я об этом не говорю, сказал в этом треде несколько страниц назад  :Smilie: .

----------


## Phoenix

> ...различение дхарм


Праджня - это одна из дхарм, один из ментальных факторов, она не может быть в одном мгновении с другой дхармой. В этом двойственность процесса. Йеше(знание природы ума) , как аспект изначального состояния, может. Поэтому это Знание - основа. Отсюда же интуитивно думаю понятно, что вкладывают в связку "мгновенное присутствие". Дзогченпа, присутствуя в Знании(Знанием), при появлении дхармы, мгновенно тем самым распознает таковость дхармы(дхармату), потому что дхармата - это самопроявление светоносности Знания, т.е. мгновенного присутствия. Это не требует усилия, потому как просто такова природа изначального состояния - мгновенно самопроявлять и познавать самопроявления. "Само-", не потому что они принадлежат некой самости, а потому что проявляются не в силу "иного".

А еще, говоря об энергии, вы по-моему путаете два разных понятия. Есть энергия, как аспект существования, ее еще называют "речью". Это т.н. прана. Тугдже же, о которой я говорил, переводят еще как сострадание, сострадательный резонанс. В дзогчен же не делается принципиальной разницы между тукдже и нирманакаей. В состоянии ригпа, все что проявляется("видится")  - нирманакая. Аналогия тукдже - отражения в зеркале. Это аспект изначального состояния может быть проявленным тремя различными способами(цел, ролпа,данг). Большинство дхарм - это вид энергии цел. Т.е. цел - это сами дхармы(и следовательно элементы-махабхуты, плюс прана). Но есть и отличие, и оно самое существенное. Заключается именно в непрерывности, не-дискретности. Дискретность воспринимается нами в силу накопленной кармы, в силу привычки ума, истинное состояние цел - это радужный свет. То есть все "воспринимаемое", или же проявленное(тукдже-энергия) - это и есть сам Ясный Свет, просто как бы прошедший через некую призму и распавшийся на спектр(скажем из 5 цветов), который мы видим, скажем как 5 элементов. Или можно сказать, что скорее этот Ясный Свет является _ источником_  всего(включая неведенья и сансары), творцом, его еще называют Кунджед Гьялпо, в любом случае все с поправками(например с теми, что К.Г. свободен от самобытия, это выражается в его аспекте "кадаг", т.е. пустоты\чистоты). Отсюда думаю понятно, что и энергия нераздельна с другими аспектами. 
В замкнутой системе невозможно определить что является чем, помимо "бытия самим собой". Т.е. все может быть определено только посредством отличия от других элементов системы. В данном случае "нераздельность" не позволяет нам с полной достоверностью поступать подобным образом, это не путь реального познания Основы. Она за пределами подобного познания праджней и сосредоточения(самадхи) на подобном познании, потому что Знает себя непрерывно(воду не увлажнить дополнительно водой). Все эти дхармы-усилия, лишь препятствие для неотвлечения от самородного Знания(на пути самоосвобождения Ати-Йоги). Неотвлечение - это по сути не-самадхи, не-созерцание, не-медитация, не-воззрение и т.п. Именно поэтому крайне важнО ознакомление с этим Знанием от Учителя-ригдзина, это единственный способ постижения воззрения Дзогчен.

----------


## Huandi

> Праджня - это одна из дхарм, один из ментальных факторов, она не может быть в одном мгновении с другой дхармой.


В буддизме сразу несколько дхарм могут быть одновременно. Дальше не стал читать...

----------


## Phoenix

> В буддизме сразу несколько дхарм могут быть одновременно.


Какие именно?

----------


## Phoenix

В одном моменте сознания - действительно, любой момент сознания состоит из комбинации дхарм. Но момент сознания - не мгновение.  Хотя что там с асанскритами, я не учитывал и как объясняют их функционирование не знаю.

----------


## Huandi

Какие именно и в какие моменты - это не суть важно. Практически все, наверное, могут соприсутствовать, за некими явно входящими в противоречие друг с другом. Да и казалось бы противоположные вполне могут быть одновременно у простых людей - всем живым существать можно желать блага, а одного человека тихонько нелюбить. В классических текстах есть спор с небуддийскими школами, в частности адвайтой, в которых уверждалось, что в один момент может быть только один момент ума. Опровергается это на примере, что в этом случае нельзя было бы сравнивать два объекта между собой.

----------


## Huandi

> Но момент сознания - не мгновение.


И момент и мгновение это синонимы, на санскрите - кшана.  :Smilie:

----------


## Phoenix

> Практически все, наверное, могут соприсутствовать, за некими явно входящими в противоречие друг с другом.


Позволю себе процитировать:




> Сопутствующее значение термина dharma подразумевает, что: 1. Каждый элемент является отдельной (prithak) сущностью, или силой. 2. Нет проникновения одного элемента в другой, а отсюда нет субстанций отдельно от качеств, нет материи, кроме отдельных чувственных данных, и нет души, кроме отдельных ментальных данных (dharma-anatma-nic-jiva). 3. Элементы не имеют длительности, каждый момент представляет отдельный элемент; мысль мимолетна, нет движущихся тел, но последовательные появления, вспышки новых элементов в новых местах (kshanikatva). 4. Элементы взаимодействуют друг с другом (sanskrita). 5. Эта взаимодеятельность контролируется законами причинности (pratitya-samutpada). 6. Мировой процесс является, таким образом, процессом взаимодействия 72 видов тонких, мимолетных элементов, и природа dharma такова, что они возникают от причин (hetu-prabhava) и направляются к угасанию (nirodha). 7. Подверженный влиянию (sasrava) элемента avidya, процесс идет полным ходом. Подверженный влиянию prajna, он имеет тенденцию к успокоению и конечному угасанию. В первом случае потоки (santana) взаимодействующих элементов создаются, что соответствует (понятию) простого человека (prithag-jana); во втором случае поток представляет святого (arya). Полная остановка феноменальной жизни соответствует (понятию) Будды. 8. Элементы широко разделяются на волнение (duhkha), причину волнения (duhkha-samudaya-avidya), угасание (nirodha) и причину угасания (marga-prajna). 9. Конечный результат мирового процесса – подавление, абсолютный покой. Все взаимодействие угасло и заменилось неподвижностью (sanskrita-nirvana). 
> 
> 
> .....................
> Таким образом, получается, что в каждый благоприятный, "положительный" момент сознание связывается по меньшей мере с 22 элементами: 10 универсальных (I, 1-10), 10 универсальных "положительных" и vitarka, vichara (VI, 4-5). Если добавить раскаяние (VI, 1), то их число увеличится на один элемент. 
> 
> В каждом неблагоприятном, или "отрицательном", моменте минимальное число элементов будет равно 20: 10 универсальных (I, 1-10), 6 универсальных "омраченных" (III, 1-6), 2 универсальных "отрицательных" и vitarka, vichara (VI, 4-5). 
> 
> Если же учесть все sanskrita-lakshana, само chitta, его lakshana и upalakshana, то соответственно увеличится и число элементов (ср. выше). 
> ...

----------


## Phoenix

> И момент и мгновение это синонимы, на санскрите - кшана.


Разница не в названиях, а в том, что под моментом сознания я понимаю один цикл 12 звеньев пратитья-самутпады в мини-формате. :Smilie: ) С одной санскарой и одной главной, преобладающей дхармой, которая определяет следующий "момент" сознания.

----------


## Aleksey L.

самскара - импульс, Амогасиддхи. один из пяти органов-различения скандх. 

6я семья - Ваджрасаттвы, "заведует" умом и гнозисом. В ней и Праджняпарамита (джнянадхату) и Самантабхадра (манас). 

Так повелось со времен прихода Калачакратантры в Тибет.

----------


## Huandi

Phoenix, можете еще на эту тему посмитреть главу у Розенберга http://abuss.narod.ru/Biblio/rosenberg/rosenberg15.htm

Диспут с адвайтой, о котором я говорил, имеется в Мадхьямакаланкара Шантаракшиты.

----------


## ullu

> Какое знание сравнивать? Прямое знание дхарматы, или "состояние облака дхарм" (дхарма-меггха), обретается путем практики правильного различение дхарм.


знание Дхарматы , как это понимается в дзочген.



> Про разделение на субъект и объект я не говорил. И что я об этом не говорю, сказал в этом треде несколько страниц назад .


Ну вот, тогда я не поинмаю вот его, я же сказала что предмет знания - Дхармата, а вы говорите что это знание беспредметно.
Почему тогда оно беспредметно?
( я читала что вы говорили про беспредметность, и сделала вывод как раз , что речь идет о разделении на субъект и объект, но видимо я не правильно поняла, тогда может быть уточните почему оно беспредметно?)

----------


## Huandi

> знание Дхарматы , как это понимается в дзочген.


А как оно понимается? На всякий случай, если это сразу не понятно - если нет иллюзии атмана, то и гносеологической "двойственности" нет. 




> я же сказала что предмет знания - Дхармата, а вы говорите что это знание беспредметно.


Это сказал Феникс, что оно беспредметно.  А я сказал, что  в этом случае, это не знание, а глупость.  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> А как оно понимается? На всякий случай, если это сразу не понятно - если нет иллюзии атмана, то и гносеологической "двойственности" нет.


Наблюдатель узнается как  иллюзия, насколько я понимаю про дзочген, и если я правильно понимаю то , что вы подзразумеваете под "нет иллюзии атмана".



> Это сказал Феникс, что оно беспредметно.  А я сказал, что  в этом случае, это не знание, а глупость.


Ну вы сказали до этого ещё, что "А вот ригпа-видья-знание в дзогчен часто подается как некое беспредметное знание, или же знание некоего одного абсолютного объекта (самого себя), то есть тоже беспредметное по сути."

А Феникс потом сказал , что оно познает свою беспердметность ( пустотность ). То есть он не имел ввиду, наверное, я так предполагаю, что ничего не познает, а наверное имел ввиду, что пустотность не объект, который познается субъектом и вообще не что-то такое, что можно ухватить умом.

----------


## Huandi

Если нельзя ухватить умом, то чем же можно? Есть что-то кроме ума, что может знать?  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Если нельзя ухватить умом, то чем же можно? Есть что-то кроме ума, что может знать?


Ничем нельзя ухватить.

----------


## Huandi

То есть, можно только фантазировать про это  :Smilie: .

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Нет, фантазировать тоже нельзя - не о чем и некому. Вообще ничего нельзя, если с умом подойти. 
Весь этот наш Дзогчен, с точки зрения научного подхода типичная "уловка-22": "пойди туда, не знаю куда, найди то, не знаю что".
Но вот загвоздка - ведь ходят и находят.

----------


## ullu

> То есть, можно только фантазировать про это .


Ну, фантазировать тоже можно, а можно ещё знать не ухватывая.

----------


## Huandi

"Знать" и "ухватить (умом)"  это синонимы.

----------


## ullu

> "Знать" и "ухватить (умом)"  это синонимы.


В отношении знания природы - нет.
Поэтому сложно понять принцип, потому что в непробужденном уме не существует эквивалента этому "знать".

----------


## Huandi

Все гораздо проще, на деле. Есть слово кальпана (викальпа), обозначающее фантазии, а заодно и умозаключительное познание, так как в буддизме оно всегда имеет элемент некоторой неистинности. А есть авикальпа (нирвикальпа), которое означает свободу от неверного знания. Так вот, иногда по неразумению авикальпа понимают как отказ от мышления вообще. На деле же, это лишь свобода от ложного мышления. Нирвикальпа означает истинное знание фактов, свободное от мнений и накопленных предрассудков.

----------


## ullu

Здесь хорошо бы уточнить что подразумевается под отказом от мышления.
Потому что говорят что знание природы это не рассудочное знание, но наличие его не предполагает отсутсвие мыслей и мышления. Однако получено оно вроде как не посредством мышления. Или вообще может быть лучше прибегнуть к классификации умов тибетской?
Я найду может, не помню где читала, а сама тоже не помню как там все правильно классифицируется.

----------


## Sadhak

Ну, можно ведь "знать" и без мышления, т.е. без всякой установки "фактов", выводов, хода мысли и прочее. То, что можно назвать осознанностью и есть такое знание, т.е. сам акт восприятия, который еще никто никак не обозвал и из которого воспринимающего и воспринимаемого не выделилось и ментальной таблички еще ни на что не наклеилось как раз из-за отсуствия рассудочного мышления.

----------


## Ноки

> Елена Рерих - очень плохой источник для изучения буддизма.


Вы наверное не знаете что именно она посетила в 20 веке Шамбалу. Обычно нам не хватает достаточного диапазона восприятия, что бы в Агни Йоге разглядеть чистейший буддизм.

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

> Ну, можно ведь "знать" и без мышления, т.е. без всякой установки "фактов", выводов, хода мысли и прочее. То, что можно назвать осознанностью и есть такое знание, т.е. сам акт восприятия, который еще никто никак не обозвал и из которого воспринимающего и воспринимаемого не выделилось и ментальной таблички еще ни на что не наклеилось как раз из-за отсуствия рассудочного мышления.


Кстати, вот как раз перекликается с этими мыслями статья о мышлении животных:



> животные способны не только к такому примитивному эмпирическому обобщению по цвету, по форме, но они способны выделять довольно отвлеченные признаки, когда информация в результате обобщения приобретает высоко абстрактную форму, хотя и не связана со словом.


http://www.svobodanews.ru/Article/20...154106647.html

----------


## Sadhak

> Кстати, вот как раз перекликается с этими мыслями статья о мышлении животных


Думаю нет, мышление животных хоть и не обременено рассудочным и концептуальным мышлением в той же степени, что и у человека, тем не менее омрачено двойственным мировосприятием, точно так же как и у человека, т.е. "видением" и пониманием воспринятого под характерным для этого "углом". Что обычно и называется "неведением", т.е. омрачением чистого видения нечистым. Это различие в способе мировосприятия становится видимым и очевидным, когда есть опыт "недвойственного", т.е. есть с чем сравнить даже концептуально.

----------


## Sadhak

> Вы наверное не знаете что именно она посетила в 20 веке Шамбалу. Обычно нам не хватает достаточного диапазона восприятия, что бы в Агни Йоге разглядеть чистейший буддизм.


Я думаю, требуется определенное время и опыт "духоискательства", чтобы распознавать профанацию. Через некоторое время, мы сами удивимся, что то, что нет так давно казалось нам столь "высоко-продвинуто-духовным", сейчас уже кажется совершенным бредом и детским лепетом. Думаю, этот процесс замены одних концепций и идей на все более новые и "глубокие" будет бесконечным до появления собственного опыта в практике.

----------


## Huandi

> Ну, можно ведь "знать" и без мышления


Я писал не о мышлении (которое можно понимать и как "кальпана", как раз), а об уме (=сознание). Я обычно стараюсь точно использовать слова.

----------


## Ноки

> будет бесконечным до появления собственного опыта в практике.


Вот вот у меня как раз есть собственный опыт в практике  агни-йоговского буддизма. Я же говорю  Вам не заужайте  ДИАПАЗОН САМОСТОЯТЕЛЬНОГО СВЕТА идущего из Вас.
Постройте собственными руками Мандалу и доведите ее до стирания начертания, ВЫ удивитесь, что даже то чем ВЫ сейчас занимаетесь это профанация и детский лепет. 
Почему я так говорю? Вы не уважаете невидимый подвиг людей принесших миру Благо в поте лица своего. Вы уважаете всего лишь небольшую их часть - открывших Вам глаза.
На самом деле нет бреда, нет профанации, есть лишь отсутствие света здесь.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Ноки, спорить с вами нет особого желания, так как спор бесконечный и бессмысленный. Можете верить, во что хотите, и практиковать, что душе угодно, но за пропаганду небуддийского учения под видом буддийского получаете предупреждение. К тому же это оффтопик.

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

> Это различие в способе мировосприятия становится видимым и очевидным, когда есть опыт "недвойственного", т.е. есть с чем сравнить даже концептуально.


Садхак, можете описать ваш опыт недвойственного восприятия? Думаю, всем это было бы очень интересно и познавательно...

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

Ноки, мой респект Вам.) Люди здесь зажаты в свои тесные рамки правильного-неправильного. Но мы то знаем... :Wink: )

----------


## Sadhak

> Садхак, можете описать ваш опыт недвойственного восприятия? Думаю, всем это было бы очень интересно и познавательно...


Думаю, что не буду. Я не говорил, что именно у меня он есть и я сам до сих пор не уверен был ли он, есть ли он и вообще то ли это, на что я думаю  :Smilie: . Вот на момент передачи "ригпа", я бы поднял руку и сказал, что "врубился", если бы не стеснялся  :Smilie: , а вот уже потом "классическая" неуверенность и отрицание. То, во что я могу загнать себя сейчас на какое-то очень короткое время, требует постоянного усилия, а усилия быть там не может, так что сам не знаю и не уверен.

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

Садхак, а вы думали когда-нибудь над тем, что пока вам там что-то казалось, стеснялось и сомневалось, всё это время недвойственное восприятие  развёртывалось само собой? Да вот прям сейчас , в тот момент когда вы читаете эти строки, посмотрите есть ли двойственность в вашем восприятии?
Недвойственность я понимаю так: всё прозрачно, нет никаких препятствий в том что происходит, всё течет куда то само собой, нет выделенного момента, так сказать "большого" взрыва" от которого можно оттолкнуться и выделить как какое-то начало. И т.п.

----------


## Sadhak

> Садхак, а вы думали когда-нибудь над тем, что пока вам там что-то казалось, стеснялось и сомневалось, всё это время недвойственное восприятие развёртывалось само собой? Да вот прям сейчас , в тот момент когда вы читаете эти строки, посмотрите есть ли двойственность в вашем восприятии?


Ригпа не разворачивается и никуда и не пропадает, проблема только в пропаже двойственного, что ее затеняет. Я думаю, что ближе всего я был все же к нему после обморока, когда уму потребовалось некоторое время чтобы "разогреться", а восприятие и "понимание" уже было. Чтобы вспомнить и попробовать ввалиться в тот опыт снова, надо словно переключить реле в уме и то, что с усилием на какое-то время появляется тут же легко замещается фантазией. Хотя, думаю усилие прикладывается умом к уму же, т.е. к ригпа никаким образом не относится, так что может быть тут нет противоречия между применением усилия и "ригпа".  



> Недвойственность я понимаю так: всё прозрачно, нет никаких препятствий в том что происходит, всё течет куда то само собой, нет выделенного момента, так сказать "большого" взрыва" от которого можно оттолкнуться и выделить как какое-то начало. И т.п.


Я думаю не так. Выделяться может все, что угодно, ум как работал так и работает, мысли и прочее никуда не деваются, хотя их может и не быть, не важно. Важно, что есть переживание отсутствия "привязки", своего рода "отстранение", т.е. не присутствие в том смысле, что есть новое какое-то переживание которого не было раньше, а отсутствие того, что присуствовало раньше. Ну, вот если у нас, к примеру болит голова, то есть переживание боли. А вот голова не болит, нет нового переживания "не-боли", просто отсутствует старое переживание боли.

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

> Ригпа не разворачивается и никуда и не пропадает, проблема только в пропаже двойственного, что ее затеняет.


Когда возникает эта проблема: в момент восприятия или позже, в результате осмысления?



> т.е. не присутствие в том смысле, что есть новое какое-то переживание которого не было раньше, а отсутствие того, что присуствовало раньше. Ну, вот если у нас, к примеру болит голова, то есть переживание боли. А вот голова не болит, нет нового переживания "не-боли", просто отсутствует старое переживание боли.


Мысли вслух: возьмем оппозицию бытие-небытие. Задумаемся, а почему вообще что-то есть вместо того, чтобы просто ничего не было? Следуя, скажем, бритве Оккама, существование небытия ведь гораздо проще и правдоподобней, чем бытия. В чем же наша ошибка? А в том, что мы не видим небытия, которое есть в каждый момент наряду с бытием.
Короче, смысл моего пассажа в том, чтобы подойти к границе логики, а потом шагнуть туда, в неведомое и оставаться там, если можно так выразиться.
А там уже никаких сомнений по поводу ригпа не-ригпа не возникает.) там вообще нет проблем.)

----------


## Phoenix

Huandi, спасибо за ссылку на Розенберга. Возможно не все школы были единодушны по вопросу мгновенности дхарм, возможно Розенберг излагает(интерпретирует) лишь представление виджнянавады, вслед за Васубандхой. Как знать... 
Что же о знании, то непонятно, что вы под этим термином понимаете, какую(какие) именно дхарму? Можете ли разложить для примера то, что вы называете прямым познанием на последовательность дхарм?
Вот, кстати, цитата из комментария Дж. Рейнольдса("Золотые письмена"), здесь он проводит различие между йеше и праджней с "точки зрения" Дзогчен. Так вот йеше - это не "схватывание" сознанием.




> Не следует путать понятия джняна (ye-shes, санскр. jnana) и праджня (shes-rab, санскр. prajna), каждое из которых обычно переводят как "мудрость". В буддийской философии эти понятия весьма различны. Джняна — это знание, мудрость, или восприятие, представляющее собой ведение, непосредственное интуитивное постижение реальности. Ее функцией является знать (shes-pa, санскр. , jna), но это знание недвойственно по своей природе. Оно непосредственное и интуитивное, а потому превосходит дуализм субъекта и объекта. Оно называется первичным или изначальным (ye, ye-nas), поскольку является прямым, непосредственным, интуитивным *познанием феномена до того, как ментальный процесс суждения, oпределения и оценки включится в работу*. В буддийской психологии это описывается как прямое восприятие данных органов чувств, происходящее до того, как силами ума (yid, санскр. manas) они будут структурированы согласно категориям времени и пространства и распознаны в качестве определенных объектов для сравнения с другими такими же объектами, хранящимися в памяти. С точки зрения Дзогчен, джняна существует вне времени. Она является изначальной (ye-nas) потому, что время, или временная последовательность является следствием работы ума. Термином "ум" называется процесс функционирования ментального сознания (yid kyi rnam-shes, сапскр. manovijnana); именно его действием данные органов чувств, или явления (snang-ba) внешнего мира становятся знакомыми и узнаваемыми объектами. Именно в этом смысле мир творится умом, и это вовсе не означает, что существует лишь ум. Категории пространства и времени создаются умом, *но джняна существует прежде ума*, и тем самым превосходит его. С точки зрения нашего индивидуального существования, есть одно rig-pa, но много ye-shes, пли "постижений". Поэтому rig-pa сравнивают с солнцем, а ye-shes с лучами этого солнца, которые освещают и делают видимым все объекты окружающего мира. 
> 
> Термин праджня (shes-rab) занимает иное положение в общей структуре терминологии, находясь ниже джняны, или ведения (ye shes), но выше простого интеллектуального познания (go-ba). Праджня (shes-rab) означает "высшее" (rab-tu) знание (shes-pa). Этот термин приблизительно соответствует тому, что на Западе называют философским познанием или философским анализом, поскольку он относится скорее к самому процессу познания, нежели к системе определенным образом организованных знаний. Такая система знаний называется тенпа (bstan-pa), что значит "учение", "доктрина". В системе Сутры праджней называют высшую интеллектуальную способность, с помощью которой проводится утонченный философский анализ природы явлений и феноменов, то есть осуществляется интеллектуальное проникновение в природу дхарм (феноменов, или элементов бытия) для рассмотрения того, что они представляют сами в себе. При таком анализе раскрывается отсутствие в них самобытия (то есть самодостаточного, опирающегося лишь на себя бытия, санскр. svabhava), а следовательно их пустотность и несубстанциональность (санскр. sunya). 
> .....
> Основная функция праджни — различение, а потому, в отличие от джняны, она остается дуалистичной по методу своего действия. Праджня позволяет разделять вещи на хорошие и плохие, реальные и нереальные, истинные и ложные, прекрасные и безобразные, полезные и вредные и так далее. Мудрец наделен праджней, а глупец лишен ее. Ригпа подобно зеркалу, отражающему все предметы без разделения их на хорошие и плохие; функция же праджни состоит в вынесении суждения.

----------


## Sadhak

> Когда возникает эта проблема: в момент восприятия или позже, в результате осмысления?


Ну, проблема всегда в уме и только для ума, в момент восприятия ей откуда взяться? Двойственность же не нуждается в постоянной концептуальной деятельности привычно *видящего* так ума.



> Мысли вслух: возьмем оппозицию бытие-небытие. Задумаемся, а почему вообще что-то есть вместо того, чтобы просто ничего не было? Следуя, скажем, бритве Оккама, существование небытия ведь гораздо проще и правдоподобней, чем бытия. В чем же наша ошибка? А в том, что мы не видим небытия, которое есть в каждый момент наряду с бытием.


Я не считаю, что таская оппозиция действительно существует. Нет никакого "небытия". Вот тут уже подробно обсуждали это: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=10605&page=3



> Короче, смысл моего пассажа в том, чтобы подойти к границе логики, а потом шагнуть туда, в неведомое и оставаться там, если можно так выразиться.


Ну, тут согласен (палка-мешающая-костер). Поскольку все проблемы порождаются и лежат только в плоскости ума, то очевидно и решение их может быть найдено только умом в себе же. Чтобы рана от укуса комара не зудела, лучше всего не расчесывать ее вообще, хотя может показаться, что определенные способы чесания могут ослабить или даже устранить боль.

----------


## Sadhak

> Категории пространства и времени создаются умом, но джняна существует прежде ума, и тем самым превосходит его. С точки зрения нашего индивидуального существования, есть одно rig-pa, но много ye-shes, пли "постижений".





> Оно называется первичным или изначальным (ye, ye-nas), поскольку является прямым, непосредственным, интуитивным познанием феномена *до того, как ментальный процесс суждения, oпределения и оценки включится в работу*.


Мне не понятно это, тогда человек имеющий постоянное переживание ригпа просто застыл бы столбом, лишенный мысленной и прочей активности, т.е. если утверждается, что это "до", то очевидно не может быть "одновременно". Может не понял что.

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

> Ну, проблема всегда в уме и только для ума, в момент восприятия ей откуда взяться?


Так вы хотите чтобы для ума не было двойственности? А разве так бывает?

----------


## Huandi

> Возможно не все школы были единодушны по вопросу мгновенности дхарм, возможно Розенберг излагает(интерпретирует) лишь представление виджнянавады, вслед за Васубандхой. Как знать...


Не все единодушны, есть расхождения по вопросам реальности прошлых и будущих дхарм. Но в вопросе одновременности вроде бы все буддисты согласны. Хотя, может дзогчен это списанная брахманисткая адвайта? Такое вполне может быть.




> Что же о знании, то непонятно, что вы под этим термином понимаете, какую(какие) именно дхарму?


Джняна, читта. То есть, ум или знание вообще, взятое целиком, без деления на функции.

----------


## Sadhak

> Так вы хотите чтобы для ума не было двойственности? А разве так бывает?


Думаю, бывает. Ум может просто не создавать помех для переживания ригпа если лишен омрачений, которые мешают это сделать. А они только в уме. "Не чесать", а зуд сам пройдет, когда карма исчерпается. Но "зуд" вызывается не активностью ума, а "неверной" активностью, т.е. опирается на неверное суждение поначалу, потом уже становясь привычно-неверным.

----------


## Phoenix

Huandi,



> Но в вопросе одновременности вроде бы все буддисты согласны. Хотя, может дзогчен это списанная брахманисткая адвайта? Такое вполне может быть.


Подобные вопросы я стараюсь оставлять без суждения. Просьба, не воспринимайте мои размышления за чистую монету, все ошибки и неверное объяснение на моей совести...но в душе я адвайту уважаю.))))))






> Джняна, читта. То есть, ум или знание вообще, взятое целиком, без деления на функции.


В тибете же терминология немного другая. Читту переводят как сем, джняну - как йеше(т.е. это два различных термина). Обычно, когда говорят об изначальном состоянии, употребляют термин бодхи-читта(чанг чуб сем), ум чистый и совершенный, либо "природа ума"(сем ньид). Вы полагаете читту чем то абсолютным? Каков источник читты? Является ли она основой всего, базовым сознанием-сокровищницей? По какой причине в ней нельзя выделить функции и что значит "знание вообще"? Знание ЧЕГО?

----------


## Huandi

> В тибете же терминология немного другая.


Дело не в "тибете", а в различных контекстах. В поздней йогачаре (Дхармакирти) разница фактически теряется. Это вызвано прежде всего эллиминацией метафизики. А есть, например, вариант деления на джняну и виджняну, когда первой НАЗЫВАЮТ знание верное, а второй сансарно-ошибочное.




> Вы полагаете читту чем то абсолютным? Каков источник читты? Является ли она основой всего, базовым сознанием-сокровищницей?


Я придерживаюсь трансцендентально-феноменологической трактовки. А эти вопросы просто не в тему в этом случае.




> По какой причине в ней нельзя выделить функции и что значит "знание вообще"? Знание ЧЕГО?


Почему вдруг "нельзя"? Можно - выделить знание слуховое, обонятельное, образное и т.п. А "вообще" значит взято (в контексте обсуждения) все целиком, весь опыт, а не некая аналитически выделенная его часть.

----------


## Phoenix

> Мне не понятно это, тогда человек имеющий постоянное переживание ригпа просто застыл бы столбом, лишенный мысленной и прочей активности, т.е. если утверждается, что это "до", то очевидно не может быть "одновременно". Может не понял что.


Имхо, "прежде" - это скорее указание на трансцендентность ригпы настоящему моменту. Обычно говорят, что это знание ригпы(ригпэй йеше) превосходит прошлое, настоящее и будущее, поэтому оно скорее является основой, неким моментом четвертого измерения во времени. 
А по части отсутствия суждений, то мой коренной Учитель Намкай Норбу объяснял это как скорее то, что нет обусловленности суждением(в конце концов нам нужно различать, какая еда полезна, а что есть нельзя)и при этом мгн. присутствие не теряется, нет привязанности к приятию и отвержению. Т.е. различение может проявляться, но уже как часть ясности, часть присутствия, уже никак двойственный ум(сем), но как мудрость(йеше), но различение может превратиться в препятствие, если направлено на вынесение суждения по поводу ригпы, т.е. превращая ее в объект познания. Нужно ригпа чогжаг, оставить состояние присутствия как оно есть. Разумеется, если нет основы для этого в виде ознакомления, то все разговоры по этому поводу смысла не имеют, а проблема "препятствие" даже не начнется.)

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Термин праджня (shes-rab) занимает иное положение в общей структуре терминологии, находясь ниже джняны, или ведения (ye shes), но выше простого интеллектуального познания (go-ba). Праджня (shes-rab) означает "высшее" (rab-tu) знание (shes-pa). Этот термин приблизительно соответствует тому, что на Западе называют философским познанием или философским анализом, поскольку он относится скорее к самому процессу познания, нежели к системе определенным образом организованных знаний. Такая система знаний называется тенпа (bstan-pa), что значит "учение", "доктрина". В системе Сутры праджней называют высшую интеллектуальную способность, с помощью которой проводится утонченный философский анализ природы явлений и феноменов, то есть осуществляется интеллектуальное проникновение в природу дхарм (феноменов, или элементов бытия) для рассмотрения того, что они представляют сами в себе. При таком анализе раскрывается отсутствие в них самобытия (то есть самодостаточного, опирающегося лишь на себя бытия, санскр. svabhava), а следовательно их пустотность и несубстанциональность (санскр. sunya). 
> .....
> Основная функция праджни — различение, а потому, в отличие от джняны, она остается дуалистичной по методу своего действия. Праджня позволяет разделять вещи на хорошие и плохие, реальные и нереальные, истинные и ложные, прекрасные и безобразные, полезные и вредные и так далее. Мудрец наделен праджней, а глупец лишен ее. Ригпа подобно зеркалу, отражающему все предметы без разделения их на хорошие и плохие; функция же праджни состоит в вынесении суждения.


А вот из прочтения сутр цикла Праджняпарамиты возникают иные определения и соображения относительно праджни, нежели у Рейнольдса. ИМХО, он ради разведения понятий джяны и праджни редуцирует праджню до "высшей интеллектуальной способности", употребимой для анализа. ИМХО, его личный "догон", а не правило.




> все проблемы порождаются и лежат только в плоскости ума, то очевидно и решение их может быть найдено только умом в себе же


2Садхак: мудрость состоит как раз в том, что решить проблему, оставаясь в рамках породившей ее системы, невозможно. Нужно выйти за пределы, что успешно и демонстрирует буддийская Дхарма.




> Мне не понятно это, тогда человек имеющий постоянное переживание ригпа просто застыл бы столбом, лишенный мысленной и прочей активности, т.е. если утверждается, что это "до", то очевидно не может быть "одновременно".


2Садхак: Это совершенно очевидная слабость объяснений Рейнольдса. Например:




> С точки зрения Дзогчен, джняна существует вне времени. Она является изначальной (ye-nas) потому, что время, или временная последовательность является следствием работы ума. Термином "ум" называется процесс функционирования ментального сознания (yid kyi rnam-shes, сапскр. manovijnana); именно его действием данные органов чувств, или явления (snang-ba) внешнего мира становятся знакомыми и узнаваемыми объектами


А что, в случае джняны, стоящей до мановиджяны, все объекты становятся сразу незнакомыми и неузнаваемыми? Глупость. Пытаясь представить иерархию джняны и различающей мудрости, Рейнольдс забывает, что занимается все тем же строительством в категориях пространства и времени, то есть разделяет джняну и йеше, превращая их в объекты и впадая в ошибку. И поэтому его мысль не является указанием на то, что на самом деле происходит с различающей мудростью в процессе созерцания, поскольку йогин созерцает все нераздельно, и нужно описывать (если уж берешься) процесс взаимодействия, как это делает Феникс: 




> различение может проявляться, но уже как часть ясности, часть присутствия, уже не как двойственный ум

----------


## Huandi

Я могу назвать штук пять аутентичных трактовок, что же такое "двойственный ум", и все они будут говорить о разном. Причем, "субъект-объектного" деления в европейском понимании слов нет ни в одной.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Термин "субъект-объектное" вполне себе используют современные Учителя, в том числе и мой Учитель Намкай Норбу Ринпоче. Видимо, он достаточно свободен, чтобы пользоваться словами из принципа целесообразности.

----------


## Sadhak

> 2Садхак: мудрость состоит как раз в том, что решить проблему, оставаясь в рамках породившей ее системы, невозможно. Нужно выйти за пределы, что успешно и демонстрирует буддийская Дхарма.


Ну, вот для примера, решить проблему страдания в тюрьме невозможно не выйдя за ее пределы. Но для того, чтобы выйти за ее пределы нужно организовать побег, достать ключ, напильник и т.п. То же самое и здесь - наш ум единственное, что причиняет страдания из-за имеющихся в нем омрачений, т.е. проблема всегда только в уме и это единственное поле для битвы, которая в нем, для него и из-за него и возникла и ни в каком другом месте более невозможна. И только победив в ней и устранив тем или иным способом омрачения приносящие уму страдания можно решить проблему существующую опять же только в уме и нигде более. Не получится оставить все как есть, каким-то чудесным способом выйти за пределы ума так решив проблему, как не получится выйти из тюрьмы ничего не делая для этого - стены, тюремщики и прочее не дадут этого сделать, как бы мы это не фантазировали.

----------


## Huandi

Наиболее хорошая трактовка "двойственности" такая: ряду феноменов ошибочно приписывается клиштаманасом качество "я\мое", в связи с чем происходит деление опыта на группы "мое" и "не мое". Прекращение этого приписывания совпадает с прекращением жажды, так как имеет с ней прямую связь. "Распознавание скандх" и есть распознавание их без качества "я\мое", и призвано прежде всего прекратить жажду.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Наиболее хорошая трактовка "двойственности" такая: ряду феноменов ошибочно приписывается клиштаманасом качество "я\мое", в связи с чем происходит деление опыта на группы "мое" и "не мое". Прекращение этого приписывания совпадает с прекращением жажды, так как имеет с ней прямую связь. "Распознавание скандх" и есть распознавание их без качества "я\мое", и призвано прежде всего прекратить жажду.


Это разновидность аналитической медитации. Полезная практика, но не всегда помогает. Есть анекдот на эту тему. Сидит йогин в медитации, вдруг чувствует, что вот-вот пукнет и еле-еле сдерживается: "я не пукну, я не пукну". Наконец, выпускает газы и говорит: "это - не я, это - не я".  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> Это разновидность аналитической медитации. Полезная практика, но не всегда помогает.


Так-то, это единственный метод, способный вывест из сансары. Все прочие полезные являются или вспомогательными к нему, или его модификациями.




> Сидит йогин в медитации, вдруг чувствует, что вот-вот пукнет и еле-еле сдерживается: "я не пукну, я не пукну". Наконец, выпускает газы и говорит: "это - не я, это - не я".


Йогин неправильный. Надо так "газы давят, газы давят", "газы выходят, газы выходят". То есть, все тоже самое, только без субъекта деятельности.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Йогин неправильный. Надо так "газы давят, газы давят", "газы выходят, газы выходят". То есть, все тоже самое, только без субъекта деятельности.


У правильных йогинов ничего не давит, и ничего не выходит.

----------


## Huandi

> У правильных йогинов ничего не давит, и ничего не выходит.


Потому, что правильный йогин- мертвый йогин.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Так-то, это единственный метод, способный вывести из сансары. Все прочие полезные являются или вспомогательными к нему, или его модификациями.


Разумеется, аналитическая медитация - не единственный метод. Например, тантра предлагает искусные методы преображения в божество, а ати-йога - принцип самоосвобождения и обращения кармического видения вспять, при котором скандхи растворяются [сами знаете в чем]. 




> Йогин неправильный. Надо так "газы давят, газы давят", "газы выходят, газы выходят". То есть, все тоже самое, только без субъекта деятельности.


Даже если мы стараемся избегать упоминание субъекта деятельности, некое врожденное ощущение присутствия "деятеля" сохраняется. Привычка дуалистического восприятия и самоотождествления с неким набором скандх формировалась не одну кальпу и подобна застарелой хронической болезни, которую не так просто вылечить.

----------


## Huandi

> Например, тантра предлагает искусные методы преображения в божество, а ати-йога - принцип самоосвобождения и обращения кармического видения вспять.


А почему Вы думаете, что это освобождение от Сансары? Бытие божеством нисколько не менее сансарично. А "обращения кармического видения вспять" это вообще конкретный отжиг, если рассматривать с позиции буддийской теории кармы.  :Smilie:  Освобождение от Сансары это не нечто непонятное и странное, а очень конкретное и ясное - прежде всего это прекращение жажды любого вида бытия.




> Даже если мы стараемся избегать упоминание субъекта деятельности, некое врожденное ощущение присутствия "деятеля" сохраняется.


1. Привычку можно эллиминировать заменив на верное воззрение, построенное Буддой на бессубъектном принципе. 2. Можно рассматривать "осебячивание" как таковой процесс мышления, который так же "наблюдается", как и прочие дхармы, и тем самым уже перестает быть омрачением.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> А почему Вы думаете, что это освобождение от Сансары? Бытие божеством нисколько не менее сансарично.


Вижу, вы совершенно незнакомы с принципами тантры. Преображение в тантрическое "божество" - лишь метод, а "бытие божеством" не является целью. Цель - постижение махамудры.




> А "обращения кармического видения вспять" это вообще конкретный отжиг, если рассматривать с позиции буддийской теории кармы.


"Есть многое на свете, друг Горацио, чего не снилось вашим мудрецам". Мы находимся в разделе Дзогчен, поэтому и "отжигаем" конкретно. Буддийская теория кармы - это буддийская теория кармы. Методы Дзогчен - это методы Дзогчен. 

Вы хотите поговорить о буддийской теории кармы? Может, уместнее это делать в других разделах.




> Освобождение от Сансары это не нечто непонятное и странное, а очень конкретное и ясное - прежде всего это прекращение жажды любого вида бытия.


Не только жажды бытия, но жажды чувственных удовольствий, бытия и небытия. Все эти цели могут быть достигнуты также с помощью тантры.




> 1. Привычку можно эллиминировать заменив на верное воззрение, построенное Буддой на бессубъектном принципе. 2. Можно рассматривать "осебячивание" как таковой процесс мышления, который так же "наблюдается", как и прочие дхармы, и тем самым уже перестает быть омрачением.


Можно штаны через голову надевать, только зачем?  :Smilie:  

Мое пожелание: Не плодите фантазий и досужих домыслов, не судите о том, чего не знаете.

----------


## Huandi

> Преображение в тантрическое "божество" - лишь метод, а "бытие божеством" не является целью. Цель - постижение махамудры.


А как объясняется нужда становится для этого неким божеством?




> Вы хотите поговорить о буддийской теории кармы? Может, уместнее это делать в других разделах.


На этом форуме такая тема вообще оффтопик, судя по реакции на нее  :Smilie: .




> Не только жажды бытия, но жажды чувственных удовольствий, бытия и небытия.


Да, тришна каммы, бхавы и вибхавы. Но все эти три на самом деле сводятся к бхава. Вибхава-тришна вообще неверно трактуют, как "жажду небытия". На деле, это жажда к иному бытию, лучшему (кажущемуся лучшим для конкретного индивида), чем сейчас. Даже самоубийца на деле жаждет не "небытия", а такого бытия, чтобы не было так, как у него сейчас. Если бы "вибхава" в данном конткесте было "небытием", то оно было бы синонимом "абхава", а абхава, как известно, и есть нирвана. Поэтому, вибхава совсем не "небытие".




> Все эти цели могут быть достигнуты также с помощью тантры.


Может быть. Но только в том случае, если за тантрой скрыто тоже самое учение, что и в прочем буддизме.




> Можно штаны через голову надевать, только зачем?  
> 
> Мое пожелание: Не плодите фантазий и досужих домыслов, не судите о том, чего не знаете.


Дима, если Вы не знакомы с классическими  буддийскими методами, и приняли их за "досужие домыслы" то это весьма прискорбно.  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Да, тришна каммы, бхавы и вибхавы. Но все эти три на самом деле сводятся к бхава. *Вибхава-тришна вообще неверно трактуют, как "жажду небытия". На деле, это жажда к иному бытию, лучшему (кажущемуся лучшим для конкретного индивида), чем сейчас.* Даже самоубийца на деле жаждет не "небытия", а такого бытия, чтобы не было так, как у него сейчас. Если бы "вибхава" в данном конткесте было "небытием", то оно было бы синонимом "абхава", а абхава, как известно, и есть нирвана. Поэтому, вибхава совсем не "небытие".


Не надо ляля.

----------


## Huandi

> Не надо ляля.


Распространненость мнения не означает его верность. Ошибаются те, кто считает вибхава синонимом абхава (нирваной).

----------


## До

> Распространненость мнения не означает его верность. Ошибаются те, кто считает вибхава синонимом абхава (нирваной).


Легко понять, как мне кажется, на таком примере:

Если человеку очень плохо, то:
   1. Он желает прекращения этого плохого, этйо плохой жизни. Что может проявляться в виде самоубийства.
   2. Ты же утверждаешь, что он желает какого-то другого счастья, рая. И самоубивается имеено для того, чтоб попать в рай.

Твоя ошибка в том, что ты объеденил _по смыслу_ все три вида танхи в один. Что подтверждается твоими словами:



> Но все эти три на самом деле сводятся к бхава.


Будда говорил про _три вида_ танхи, а Huandi про один.

----------


## Huandi

Нет подтверждения, что Будда учил о некоей "жажде к небытию" (в других текстах, подробнее объясняя, повторяя). А вот то, что он учил о жажде к лучшему бытию, точнее о том, что это вовлекает в Сансару, сомнений вроде нет. 

Будда говорил и про шесть видов сознания, но это же не значит, что реально есть шесть сознаний. Это номинальное деление. Так же и тут, я думаю. 

Абхава, абхава, абхава... сперва проведи разницу между ней и вибхава, если вибхава "небытие".

----------


## До

> Нет подтверждения, что Будда учил о некоей "жажде к небытию" (в других текстах, подробнее объясняя, повторяя). А вот то, что он учил о жажде к лучшему бытию, точнее о том, что это вовлекает в Сансару, сомнений вроде нет.


Жажда вовлекает, а не "жажда к лучшему бытию вовлекает".




> Будда говорил и про шесть видов сознания, но это же не значит, что реально есть шесть сознаний. Это номинальное деление. Так же и тут, я думаю.


Как это не реальны?..




> Абхава, абхава, абхава... сперва проведи разницу между ней и вибхава, если вибхава "небытие".


_Вибхава_ переводится как _прекращение_, а _абхава_ как _небытиё_.

_Вибхава-танха_ жажда к прекращению. А _абхава-танха_, если бы был такой термин, была бы жаждой к небытию, о которой ты видимо и говоришь, и исправляешь неудобное для тебя значение на жажду к "лучшему бытию".

----------


## Huandi

Жажда, которая вовлекает, имеет три разновидности - жажда удовольствий, жажда, чтобы было как сейчас, и жажда, чтобы было лучше, чем сейчас. Есть тяга - есть результат. 

А как может вовлекать в Сансару жажда не быть? И чем она отличается от желания прекращения Сансары? 

Вибхава еще переводится, как улучшенное бытие (раз-бытия, пере-бытие, ино-бытие), и я думаю, это наиболее верно и по смыслу.

Не реальны = лишь номинальны.

----------


## Евгений Стройнов

гм. на сколько я слышал и читал, есть жажда к бытию, жажда к становлению и жажда к небытию, которые часто ассоциируются с неведением, страстью и гневом соответственно.

----------


## Huandi

> гм. на сколько я слышал и читал, есть жажда к бытию, жажда к становлению и жажда к небытию, которые часто ассоциируются с неведением, страстью и гневом соответственно.


Вот может из-за этой довольно красивой ассоциации как раз и пошла ошибочная трактовка вибхва (а она весьма древняя).

----------


## До

> Жажда, которая вовлекает, имеет три разновидности - жажда удовольствий, жажда, чтобы было как сейчас, и жажда, чтобы было лучше, чем сейчас. Есть тяга - есть результат.


Один вид жажды (_кама-тришна_), это тяга или отторжение ощущаемого (приятного и неприятного), и два по отношению к двум крайним воззрениям (_бхавадришти_ и _вибхавадришти_). Вибхава тут просто перенос из термина _вибхавадришти_.

ps. Объясни почему это _вибхавадришти_, а не _абхавадришти_.




> А как может вовлекать в Сансару жажда не быть? И чем она отличается от желания прекращения Сансары?


Недостатком мудрости, ложным воззрением.




> Не реальны = лишь номинальны.


Не понимаю этого. Реальны, более того - дхармы.

----------


## Huandi

> вибхавадришти[-уччхевада]


Вообще о другом. Это не тяга, а воззрение, что "вообще ничего нет".




> Недостатком мудрости, ложным воззрением.


И как ложное воззрение о том, что ничего нет (вибхавадришти-уччхевада) связано с "желанием небытия" у самоубийцы? Никак.

----------


## Huandi

> Недостатком мудрости, ложным воззрением.


Человек не хочет бытия, хочет его прекращения (абхава). Что тут дурного?

----------


## До

> Вообще о другом. Это не тяга, а воззрение, что "вообще ничего нет".


Я разве говорил, что вибхавадришти, это тяга или жажда? Я говорил в вибхаватришне вибхава-, это перенос из вибхавадришти.




> И *как* ложное воззрение о том, что ничего нет (вибхавадришти-уччхевада) связано с "желанием небытия" у самоубийцы? Никак.


Ничего нет, в смыле - нет кармического воздаяния и т.д.
Вот как - самоубийца думает, что его страдания прекратятся смертью.

----------


## Huandi

> Ничего нет, в смыле - нет кармического воздаяния и т.д.
> Вот как - самоубийца думает, что его страдания прекратятся смертью


Логично, да. Тут ты прав.
То есть, если "тяга к небытию" понимается ТОЛЬКО как тяга к смерти человека, считающего, что после смерти "ничего не будет", то с вибхава-тришна, как тягой к небытию, все ок. Но только и только в этом случае. (то есть, очень узкая трактовка является правильной, и ее нельзя расширять)

----------


## Толя

> Седьмое утверждение: Vedana-paccaya tanha
> 
> Есть шесть видов жажды, соответствующих шести чувствам: жажда к видимому, звукам, запахам, вкусам, ощущениям тела и объектам ума. Если жажда (craving) какого либо объекта связана с желанием (desire) чувственных наслаждений, оно зовется "kama-tanha". Если связана с верой в собственное постоянное существование  (sassata-ditthi), то это bhava-tanha. Будучи же связанной с верой в уничтожение (uccheda-ditthi) после смерти - vibhava-tanha.


[Дальше идут примеры: через приятное чувство, вызванное вкусной пищей может возникнуть жажда к вкусу. Через размышления о счастье и радостях высших миров человек может наполниться тягой к перерождению в них. Во всех этих случаях приятное чувство было условием для жажды в качестве простого побуждающего фактора (inducement - какой то вид условия, наверное - upanissaya-paccaya, еще в пункте танха-упадана упоминается sahajata-paccaya) или объекта размышления.

Но не только приятное может стать условием для жажды. Те, кого мучают, угнетают, могут помышлять об избавлении от подобного страдания. В этих случаях неприятные чувства, возникающие в ощущениях и уме формируют условия для жажды, которая не возникла бы без них. Предполагаемое в будущем счастье так же может стать побуждающим фактором жажды. Таким образом, когда танха возникает, она так или иначе зависит от веданы, прошлой, настоящей или даже будущей, поэтому и говорится: Vedana-paccaya tanha (Веданой обусловлена жажда)]

----------


## Толя

То есть, если я думаю, что со смертью закончится мое жалкое, никому не нужное и неприятное существование, то это - вибхава танха. Если я размышляю о райских кущах, куда перенесусь потом, если буду добрым и т.д., то это - бхава-танха. А если я занят получением удовольствия здесь и сейчас, то это - кама танха. Примерно так получается. Хотя наверняка есть и вариации. Как интересно выглядит бхава-танха по отношению к объектам пяти чувств? Или Вибхава-танха с приятной веданой? Мне надоел этот постоянный кайф?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Huandi

Хочу заметить на всякий случай, что я не отказался от своей трактовки, когда признал логичность того, что сказал До  :Smilie: . Так как в его версии дело идет о достаточно узкой группе, особенно если иметь в виду древнеиндийский контекст - о материалистах с суицидальными наклонностями. Вряд ли ради них надо было бы выделять целую группу тришны, наравне с такими, как кама и бхава.

----------


## Huandi

Гнев, как ассоциативная производная от вибхава-тришна, в трактовке последней, как "жажда иного бытия": человек хочет, чтобы было иначе, а иначе нет, вот он и гневается в результате несоответствия (отсутствия желаемого им лучшего бытия). Никто не гневается на то, что чего-то нет, если он этого не хочет. А любое "хочу, чтобы так не было" всегда можно представить в виде "хочу, чтобы было по-другому", то есть это разные языковые формы, а не действительно нечто различное, для чего стоило бы выделять пункт в матрике.

----------


## Толя

Можно тришнить скорую смерть, и гневаться на мучителей, потому что вот эту единственную жизнь они испортили (а могло бы быть все по другому, но не в будущем, а вообще).

----------


## Huandi

Так это тоже желание иного бытия, только не в будущем, а в прошлом (то есть, еще более глупое). Главное - есть некое "иное бытие", к которому имеется жажда. В прошлом оно, будущем, вообще только в фантазиях - уже детали.






> Вот может из-за этой довольно красивой ассоциации как раз и пошла ошибочная трактовка вибхва (а она весьма древняя).


Этот мой текст из сообщения №154 соответственно дезавуирован, в виду того, что все хорошо вписалось в правильную трактовку.

----------


## Толя

Деление на самом деле не совсем понятно. Получается, что у кама бхавы соответствующего диттхи нет, а у двух других жажд есть. Причем подобные воззрения не обязательно приводят к жажде прекращения или к жажде бытия, а в очень узком контексте. Вибхава - более менее понятно, а вот бхава-танха часто описывается как желание дхъянического существования. Как из воззрения о постоянном я это следует?

----------


## Айвар

Толя писал:


> Есть шесть видов жажды, соответствующих шести чувствам: жажда к видимому, звукам, запахам, вкусам, ощущениям тела и объектам ума. Если жажда (craving) какого либо объекта связана с желанием (desire) чувственных наслаждений, оно зовется "kama-tanha". Если связана с верой в собственное постоянное существование (sassata-ditthi), то это bhava-tanha. Будучи же связанной с верой в уничтожение (uccheda-ditthi) после смерти - vibhava-tanha.


На этом примере хорошо видна тяга к построению универсального знания. Но разве это не стремление жить в замкнутом, умопостигаемом мире, жить вне опасности? 
Ум это прежде всего безопасность и ... он покрывает привычки.

Правильные взгляды это правильное применение.

----------


## Tiop

Поддерживаю Алекса, хотя не читал его сообщения.

----------


## Alex

> ...хотя не читал его сообщения


  :EEK!:

----------


## Huandi

На поднятую тут тему http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Academy/9280/go-a1.htm

----------


## Толя

Да, обсуждение перенесли в раздел дискуссии на домашнюю страницу Хуанди, чтобы не "одевать штаны на голову" (с) в разделе зогчен  :Smilie:

----------


## Tiop

> 


Ну по-другому на весь этот жуткий расколбас никак нельзя было отреагировать.

----------


## Толя

То есть вам все настолько понятно, что даже обсуждать это не считаете нужным?  :Big Grin:  Кинуть реплику про суцидальные наклонности и расколбас - это лучшее, на что вы способны?

----------


## Tiop

:Big Grin: 




> это лучшее, на что вы способны?


ДА!

Но ничьи наклонности меня не интересовали.

Только не "кинуть реплику", а охарактеризовать "дискуссию" скорее.  :Smilie:

----------


## Толя

> ДА!
> 
> Но ничьи наклонности меня не интересовали.
> 
> Только не "кинуть реплику", а охарактеризовать "дискуссию" скорее.


Правильно охарактеризовать можно только то, что вы понимаете. Иначе получится, что вместо дискуссии вы охарактеризовали качество своих выводов (что вы и сделали, признав это лучшим на что способны). Сказали "расколбас" когда обсуждался действительно интересный вопрос.

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

Tiop, Alex, До и даже Толя: Оффтоп рекомендую закончить!
Почему бы не насладиться хорошей погодой, если поговорить ПО СУТИ уже не о чем?

----------

